# Deworming your dog



## GoldenMom

This is such a popular topic, that I'm going to make it a sticky.

I have listed common dewormers by generic drug name, brand name (if applicable), type of parasite treated, and common dosage. For more information on specific intestinal parasites, please visit: http://homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=89090&highlight=intestinal+parasites

*Fenbendazole (Panacur):* treats roundworms, hookworms, whipworms, tapeworms (Taenia species only), and giardia. Typical dosage is 50mg/kg (22.7mg/pound) for 3 consecutive days.

*Ivermectin (Ivomec, Heartgard):* treats roundworms, hookworms, whipworms, and prevents heartworms. Typical dosage for intestinal parasites is 0.2mg/kg (0.09mg/pound=~1/10cc per 10 pounds). Heartworm prevention is .006mg/kg (.003mg/pound). A 1% solution of Ivermectin is equal to 10mg/ml). Heartgard is prescription only. USE LIQUID IVERMECTIN IN WITH GREAT CAUTION IN COLLIES AND RELATED BREEDS!

*Metronidazole (Flagyl): * treats Giardia. Typical dosage is 50mg/kg (22.7mg/pound) for 5-7 days. Can use one daily or split into two equal treatments per day. Prescription only.

*Milbemycin oxime (Interceptor/Sentinel):* controls roundworms, hookworms, whipworms, and prevents heartworms. Typical dosage is 0.5-0.99mg/kg. Prescription only.

*Piperazine (many OTC products):* treats roundworms. Typical dosage is 110mg/kg (50mg/pound). 

*Praziquantel (Droncit): * treats tapeworms. Typical dosage is 5-10mg/kg (2.27-4.55mg/pound).

*Pyrantel pamoate (Strongid, Nemex): * treats roundworms and hookworms. Typical dosage for dogs weighing more than 5 pounds is 5mg/kg (2.27mg/pound) and 10mg/kg (4.55mg/pound) for dogs weighing less than 5 pounds.

*Sulfadimethoxine (Albon): * treats coccidia. Typical dosage is 55mg/kg (25mg/pound) on day 1, then 27.5mg/kg (12.5mg/pound) once daily for 9 additional days.

_Edited to add:_
I'm going to add Frontline to this list, since you can split the extra-large dog size up into the other sizes for a much better price.

*Frontline*-for dogs and cats 8 weeks and older. Give once monthly.
Cats (all sizes): 0.5cc
Dogs 0-22#: 0.67cc
Dogs 23-44#: 1.34cc
Dogs 45-88#: 2.68cc
Dogs >89#: 4.02cc


----------



## TedH71

Where do you get the meds for tapes? The vet said you can only order it thru the internet.

Ted


----------



## GoldenMom

TedH71 said:


> Where do you get the meds for tapes? The vet said you can only order it thru the internet.
> 
> Ted


Praziquantel is now OTC, you can get it through any of the vet catalogs.


----------



## jessandcody

TedH71 said:


> Where do you get the meds for tapes? The vet said you can only order it thru the internet.
> 
> Ted


That's odd, my vet had the pills right at the office.


----------



## GoldenMom

jessandcody said:


> That's odd, my vet had the pills right at the office.


Yes-until recently they were prescription only, so you had to have a valid client-patient relationship (ie the vet had to SEE your pet) for you to be able to get the pills.


----------



## Patty0315

How about dosing over the counter paste {horse} ivermectin .


----------



## GoldenMom

Patty0315 said:


> How about dosing over the counter paste {horse} ivermectin .


It should say on the packaging the concentration (ie how many milligrams per tube or what ever), then you can figure from there. Sorry I can't help much more but I don't have any ivermectin paste handy.


----------



## Patty0315

As for me not to goof. I have safe guard here which is 

suspension 10% {100mg/ml}

Also have ivermectin which is which is 1.87%

Pyrantel paste{pyrantel pamoate} which is 3.60 grams pyrantel base in 18.8 grams of paste.

What would be the dosing for every ten pounds of dog?


Thanks, Patty


----------



## warrior

Ivomec liquid is the simplest and easiest to use not mention cheaper than heart guard. 50ml bottle for cattle and swine (1% solution) has lasted over a year now and I'm not even half way through it. Giving it orally at a 1/10cc per 10lbs body weight once a month. I use a diabetic syringe as it holds one cc and is graduated down to 100ths and is easier to use than a standard 3cc syringe. I insert the needle to draw out the need amount and withdraw the syringe leaving the needle in the bottle (I have multiple dogs to treat) then draw up pancake syrup to get the whole cc to cut the taste. Some dogs object to the taste of ivomec so it helps to cut it with something sweet. The cost is better than heartguard too. This bottle cost me $37.95 and like I said still has another years worth of treatments and I treat six dogs monthly. Warning do not start a heartworm preventative without first verifying that the dog is heartworm negative. If it has heartworms the ivomec will kill them causing them to break loose and kill the dog.
Tapeworms are not a common problem and since the common flea is part of the life cycle of the most common tapes treating for fleas will go a long way to preventing tapes.
Ivomec can also be used in the treament of demodectic (red) mange as well with a daily treatment protocol. The exact rates escape me at the moment and like all things demodectic it needs to be caught in time or the cure will not be effective.


----------



## GoldenMom

Patty0315 said:


> As for me not to goof. I have safe guard here which is
> 
> suspension 10% {100mg/ml}
> 
> Also have ivermectin which is which is 1.87%
> 
> Pyrantel paste{pyrantel pamoate} which is 3.60 grams pyrantel base in 18.8 grams of paste.
> 
> What would be the dosing for every ten pounds of dog?
> 
> 
> Thanks, Patty


Safeguard=Fenbendazole=227mg/10#=2.27ml/10# (yes dogs get 10X the dose per pound compared to horses)

Ivermectin-Basically a dog and a horse get the same dosage per pound for intestinal parasite removal (heartworm prevention=much less needed). It's going to be awfully hard to dose. There's approximately 6cc of paste in each tube and each cc=~20000mcg (20mg), so each cc would do ~200# of dog. The liquid would be MUCH easier for you!!!!

Pyrantel-each tube contains 3600mg and 22.7mg/10# of dog is needed=so each tube would do ~1600# of dog. There is supposed to be 20ml in each tube so 1 ml would do an 80# dog.

I hope this helps (it's not nice to make me do math on my day off!!!!  )


----------



## Firethorn

I HHHHHHHHHHATE pest controle! If I did not love their hosts I would refuse to deal with them! 
I was looking for some place to buy meds for cheep. We have all heard the adds claiming that on line is cheeper. I have finally found the place that IS. Thought I would share. www.pets-megastore.com or call them at 1-866-270-2303. Orders over $100 ship free. They have the popular brands and some better alternatives. 
Mrs C


----------



## americanbulldog

I just wanted to say thanks for keeping this 
"sticky" I refer to it often.


----------



## GoldenMom

You're very welcome!


----------



## slowsuki1

do not want to sound stupid, but i herd if you feed your dog a penny it would get rid of worms.any truth to that story.


----------



## GoldenMom

No! Please don't feed your dog pennies. Pennies minted after 1982 have a zinc core and have been known to cause zinc toxicosis.

This is from the ASPCA:

It is common for pets, especially dogs, to ingest coins. Among the circulating U.S. coins, only pennies pose a toxicity hazard. Pennies minted after 1982 contain a zinc core surrounded by copper plating. Each penny contains about 2,440 mg of elemental zinc. Subacute or chronic zinc toxicosis can affect the renal, hepatic, gastrointestinal, and hematopoietic tissues. Zinc toxicosis can cause hemolytic anemia, which can lead to hemoglobinemia and hemogloburinia. Because of these severe effects, consider all penny ingestions potentially dangerous, and treat each case aggressively.


----------



## GoatsRus

Sorry, I just want to be clear on the frontline...it's still a topical treatement and by you using the word "give" you didn't mean that it is given orally, right?? Also, can you buy frontline in a bottle somewhere or were you just giving the dosages out if you used a large prepackaged size and did 3 small dogs. I'm confused since the frontline that I buy is already packaged per dose. I'd love to get a bottle and dose it out to the cats and dogs.


----------



## GoldenMom

Give does equal put on skin like normal. Sorry but you can't use the stuff in the big bottle like this-that is meant to be sprayed on (something like 1 squirt per pound). You CAN buy the giant dog sized doses and split those up (yes it is packaged per dose, but a big dog dose is several times what the small dog dose is).


----------



## Janis Sauncy

I'm new here so thought I'd just weigh in.

My vet (before I moved) told me I could worm both my cats and dogs with Ivermectin horse wormer (already use it for the goats). He told me 1/10 cc per 10 pounds body weight. I know that has already been stated but I also want to emphasize to ALWAYS measure with a syringe. I have a cat that was rescued from a feral momma, along with his sibling. They were very young and very wormy (diarrhea). The sibling died and, because of his situation, we name the survivor "Little Itty Bitty S....y Kitty." I was dosing all my dogs and cats with the Ivermectin with no problem but decided to give him an additional dose. Didn't have the syringe handy and just put what I thought looked like the right amount onto my finger and into his mouth. Shortly after that, I noticed him staggering around the yard like he'd been into the moonshine! His eyes were dilated, too. Anyway, he survived (after sleeping it off for a couple of days) but it scared me and now am very careful about measuring. (By the way, I took what I estimated the amount that I gave him and put it in a syringe, out of curiosity, and it was about 5 times the recommended dosage.)

Question:

There is now a product, I believe it's called Ivermectin Gold, which has praziquantel in it, in addition to the ivermectin. This would also treat the tape worms. Is it safe, and, if so, what dosage, for cats and dogs?

Also, working in a feed store I did a little comparison shopping regarding Advantage. If you buy the largest dog size (to break down into individual doses) you get EIGHT times as much as you would if you bought the smallest cat size....but you spend only $3.00-$4.00 more! My bosses told me not to tell customers because it cut down on their profits!


----------



## dogo

For tape worms I use Valbazen . Its a oral suspension used in cattle and sheep . It's ALBENDAZOLE . I give Valbazen to all my dogs for the tape worm . It looks like milk. I cover it with a slice of bread and syrup or just anything just about will do . The dose is by weight also . You read on the bottle for the proper dose . I have also shot it down they're throat quick with a syringe. Anyway it works . You can find this at a CO-OP store along with Ivermec. Jeffers supply is the best place I have found for all pet medications They're # is 1-800 -533-3377 You can even order on line. www. jefferspet.com . But I think you might have to get the main catalog to fine other wormers you want . They have it all . I hope this will help a lot of you.


----------



## Janis Sauncy

I've given Valbazen to my goats. At that time, I got it through my vet and wasn't aware it is also over the counter. Always the cheaper way to go!
(I sure got spoiled working in a feedstore because I got all my feed and supplies at cost plus 5% for shipping! No more.)

Is it safe for cats and is the dosage for them also on the label?


----------



## GoldenMom

Albendazole is not labeled/tested for tapeworms in dogs and cats so I can't tell you if there is a safe dose.

I just did a quick look at Zimectrin Gold and it looks like to get the proper amount of Praziquantel you would have to overdose the ivermectin by 5 times the recommended dose for intestinal parasites.


----------



## Janis Sauncy

Thanks for the info on Zimectrin Gold. I had asked my vet (made a copy of the box) and he kept forgetting to check into it. And then I moved. After my experience with overdosing my one kitty with ivermectin, I'm not taking any chances. I appreciate the economics of doing things such as worming in unconventional ways, but I love my critters too much to take unnecessary chances.


----------



## Bluegirl

I have a question about Heartguard. With the exception of tapeworms, if my dog is on a monthly Heartguard regime do I not have to use other wormers? Is the Heartguard the only med needed?


----------



## GoldenMom

Bluegirl said:


> I have a question about Heartguard. With the exception of tapeworms, if my dog is on a monthly Heartguard regime do I not have to use other wormers? Is the Heartguard the only med needed?


It depends on which Heartgard product you are using. Plain Heartgard (tablet or chewable) only does heartworms, Heartgard Plus (chewable) also treats and controls hookworms and roundworms. Heartgard Plus also guarentees against whipworm infection even though it's not on the label (because thier competitor Interceptor is labeled for whipworm control). Heartgard Plus is guaranteed against these intestinal parasites-Merial will pay for treatment if your dog were to become infected and you have proof that you purchased Heargard Plus FROM YOUR VETERINARIAN and gave it correctly. Of course the only way you will know if your dog has worms is to have periodic fecal examinations done at your vet's office, so it is highly recommended that you have your dog's stool checked once or twice yearly at a minimum.


----------



## americanbulldog

Not to beat a dead horse with these questions but I am concerned about some dewormer that I just bought. I think you (Goldenmom) said on this thread that horses get about the same amount of dewormer as dog do per pound when using Ivermictin. I just bought a tube of Ivermictin horse dewormer and it says on the back _"*This product should not be used in other animal species as severe adverse reactions, including fatalites in dogs may result*."_ Since I bought this to use on my entire kennel (my lifes work) I figured I better double check that this was safe to use on my dogs. :help: 
The brand name is _IverCare_ It says it is: _ivermectin Paste 1.87%_ (and then underneath it says) _Anthelmintic and Boticide contents will treat up to 1500 lbs body weight._
Could I just get a little more information about this so that I know for sure it is safe before I give it to my beloved dogs? 
Thanks a whole bunch,
Jason


----------



## GoldenMom

Jason -

My best advice would be ask your veterinarian, as he/she is the one who is responsible for their care. I will tell you that nearly all ivermectin products (except Heartgard, of course) are off label for dogs. And they are used VERY frequently in dogs with very few side effects. All medications carry some risk for some dogs-there is no such thing as a completely safe medication. Please take these concerns to your own veterinarian-it's much more valuable than any advice you can get on the internet, even from a veterinarian.

Ivermectin-Basically a dog and a horse get the same dosage per pound for intestinal parasite removal (heartworm prevention=much less needed). It's going to be awfully hard to dose. There's approximately 6cc of paste in each tube and each cc=~20000mcg (20mg), so each cc would do ~200# of dog. The liquid would be MUCH easier for you!!!!


----------



## americanbulldog

> Ivermectin (Ivomec, Heartgard): treats roundworms, hookworms, whipworms, and prevents heartworms. Typical dosage for intestinal parasites is 0.2mg/kg (0.09mg/pound=~1/10cc per 10 pounds). Heartworm prevention is .006mg/kg (.003mg/pound). A 1% solution of Ivermectin is equal to 10mg/ml). Heartgard is prescription only. USE LIQUID IVERMECTIN IN WITH GREAT CAUTION IN COLLIES AND RELATED BREEDS!


I am not trying to beat a dead horse here :bdh: but I just got into a new breed of dogs and I am not sure which breeds fall into the "collie" family. Any helpful advice on which breeds are related? I know Goldenmom just went on vacation, but maybe someone else will know? :shrug:


----------



## Willowynd

Good question- herding breeds for the most part. Australian Shepherds, Shelties, Border Collies, and Old English Sheepdogs are known to have gene mutation (MDR1) in many lines which makes ivermectin a problem. The crosses of these can also have it. If it is a herding breed, be careful. My collies from my lines have always gotten heartgard with no issues, but when I bring in a collie from a new line, I do not give them the heartgard until they are tested.

Willow



americanbulldog said:


> I am not trying to beat a dead horse here :bdh: but I just got into a new breed of dogs and I am not sure which breeds fall into the "collie" family. Any helpful advice on which breeds are related? I know Goldenmom just went on vacation, but maybe someone else will know? :shrug:


----------



## BOHICA

If I can't afford any meds, are there any natural ways to kill worms? I've heard that feeding a dog some tobacco will kill them? Any ideas?


----------



## Willowynd

Tabacco may kill the worms but could also kill the dog- nicotine is a poison. Wormer is not that expensive- you can get a tube of panacur for horses very reasonable (about $5 online- look for a place that offers free shipping) and comes in apple cinnamon flavor- 1 tube worms 110 lbs of dog- use the marks on the plunger to dose dogs that weigh less. Repeat for 3 days in a row. So even if you have a 110 lb dog- that's only $15 for 3 days worth and it kills rounds, whips and tapes.
Heartwormer- also can be had inexpensively- check the threads- I just posted a link for HW preventative- a generic for heartgard ( if you have a herding breed or herding breed cross, may not want to give this unless the dog has either been getting it monthly with no bad results or has been tested)- it is $24.50 for 12 tablets for med dogs- that's about $2 a month. Also they do not charge shipping for HW preventatives. If a herding breed that has not been tested then Proheart is the generic of Interceptor. Or you can find the heartgard plus generic (like triheart) that has pyrantel in it- takes care of all worms with a monthly dose. You can get triheart at Dr Fosters and other places on the web- but most will require a prescription from your vet- which he will not give you without a negative HW test. The reason is that many heartworm preventatives can kill- if the dog is already infected with heartworm.


----------



## BOHICA

Thanks, I have a small dog, he's half chihuahua and half poodle and only 4 months. Maybe 5 lbs?


----------



## arabian knight

I just use a cattle wormer for getting rid of worms in my dog as a general dewormer~!. Safegard is a liquid and is given at the rate of 10 ML for each 10 pounds of the dogs wt. And I ordered for tapes worms meds from pet catalogs. It is called D-Worm Praziquantel tabs. And not bad either in price 10 Tabs for 15 bucks. 5 tabs given a month apart. I have a rather large dog a Great Pry. So I bought the 10 tab bottle for the Tapeworms. But Cattle dewormer works good I got that Idea from my vet tech friend who also raises dogs~!!


----------



## Willowynd

Tiny dog! You get off cheap! Heck even my tiny pups are 5 lbs by 6 weeks  For a tiny dog like that, I would not use horse or cattle wormer- would be hard to dose for that size. Instead just get a bottle of pyrantel pamoate like D-worm or an off brand that is the same thing but cheaper- it covers rounds and hooks- and a bottle will last you a while. I get the double strength and I still have some leftover after dosing 2 litters of pups 3x each. BUT if you give the generic heartgard plus (triheart, etc) then that already has it in there- so just one tab a month covers it. Also if your vet will fax a script then you can order single tablets of the genric from doctor fosters & smith online. So if you need to break it into smaller bits that may be ideal. Though you will save more if you buy in bulk (12 tabs). Your vet may not require a HW test before giving the scrip either because the pup is young. 



BOHICA said:


> Thanks, I have a small dog, he's half chihuahua and half poodle and only 4 months. Maybe 5 lbs?


----------



## GoldenMom

Bumping so we don't lose this when we get pruned.


----------



## farm mom

How often do you worm your dogs and do you rotate wormers like you do in horses?


----------



## GoldenMom

farm mom said:


> How often do you worm your dogs and do you rotate wormers like you do in horses?


I use Heartgard Plus monthly, so technically my dogs get dewormed monthly for most parasites (rounds, hooks, and whips-although whips aren't on the label, the company will cover treatment if the dog picks them up). If you are using most any heartwormer (including straight ivermectin if given at the 0.1ml/10# dose), you are deworming. I don't rotate, but do check periodic stool samples.


----------



## Rogo

=== How often do you worm your dogs and do you rotate wormers like you do in horses? ===


My house pets, poultry and large livestock are all done the same.

I feed codex food grade diatomaceous earth (DE) daily for good health. It also deworms. I've found no need for other products. I've done this for 30 years.


----------



## BeagleMommy

Rogo,
How much DE do you give them? I have a good sized bag of food grade DE for adding to grains.


----------



## watcher

Ok I got the heart worm dosage but have other questions. Mainly how often do they needed to be treated?

Also what happens to a collie type? Can you give them a extremely small test dose, say 1/2 cc for a 40# dog and watch the reaction? I have a long haired mutt which could have some collie in her. The reason I ask is all the vets around here seem to be either worried about law suits or after money. None of them will treat a dog for anything but an emergency unless you pay $120-$180 to have the vet give them a check up and require you to have a vet record showing they are 'up' on their shots. IOW, me having records of having vaccinated them isn't good enough. Add to that they want $100/year for the heart worm meds.


----------



## trish4prez

Anyone use Sentry HC Worm X? I bought this at TSC and the package says usage instructions are inside. Once I opened the package, the 'usage instructions' tell me to check with my vet. The checkout clerk said the package was a year's supply, but the website says a package of 12 is a 30 day supply. I'm guessing I give the 2 tablets (dog is in the 50 -100 lbs range) every 30 days, maybe? 

SKU Number: 2458479
Manufacturers Number: 17712
Pet Medicine | Brand : Sentry | Pet Type : Dog | Type : Dewormer | Active Ingredients : Praziquantel and Pyrantel Pamoate | Number of Days Supply : 30 Days

I have a call in to the vet, but probably won't hear back for several days, and I want to kill the worms without hurting the dog.


----------



## GoldenMom

I think they want you to *give* it once every 30 days, so 12 tabs would be a 6 month supply for your dog.

Do you not give heartworm preventive? If you do, you most likely don't need to use this additional dewormer.


----------



## trish4prez

Yes, she's on Heartguard Plus, but she had rice-like substances in her bowel movements, usually not moving, but a couple of times the 'rice' was moving around. She isn't due to go back to the vet until Feb, so I thought I'd worm her now.


----------



## GoldenMom

That med should work for the tapes, but next time you can just get the praziquantel rather than the mix of meds. You could also ask your vet to prescribe Iverheart Max next year instead of the Heartgard if tapes are a problem for your dog.


----------



## wintrrwolf

Ok I have also heard that Ivermectin can cause neurological damage to collies but the dosage in the heartworm chewy tablets is not enough to harm (even if your 6 month old aussie eats a whole box!) Now as Goldenmom stated "USE LIQUID IVERMECTIN IN WITH GREAT CAUTION IN COLLIES AND RELATED BREEDS!" 
Did also want to mention there is a life saver out there for those who cant or hate pilling a cat for worms it is called Profender it is applied topically treats ascarids Roundworm, tapeworms, hookworms, and heartworms its great if you have a kitty that just has to eat the mouse, rat, chipmunk, and moles that they catch.


----------



## Caprice Acres

I have heard NOT to give the horse paste because not only is it hard to dose, but it also is NOT evenly mixed, so a dosage might contain too much or too little of the medicine. Wether it settles during shipment or storage, or wether it isn't mixed well by the company I don't know. I do know that normally most of all of a dosage is used by a horse so it doesn't matter in their case.


----------



## trish4prez

GoldenMom said:


> That med should work for the tapes, but next time you can just get the praziquantel rather than the mix of meds. You could also ask your vet to prescribe Iverheart Max next year instead of the Heartgard if tapes are a problem for your dog.



Thanks! I'll do that!!


----------



## longshadowfarms

Is there any reason you couldn't use the praziquantel labeled for fish for dogs too? Amazon has 34 mg 50 tablets for $36.99 which is less than what I pay for 5 at my vet. Lab keeps on getting tapes - no idea what all sorts of little critters he is eating (probably voles) but he sure keeps on doing it! 

http://www.amazon.com/Fish-Tapes-Po...?s=home-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1297836670&sr=1-42


----------



## Bearfootfarm

> Is there any reason you couldn't use the praziquantel *labeled for *fish for dogs too?


All that matters is the active ingredient and the strength.
How they market it makes no difference

I've use Ivomec "Cattle" wormer and Safeguard "Goat " wormer on my dogs for the last 8 years


----------



## mekasmom

Ivermectin kills whipworms? I think you may have made a typo on that? I thought you had to drop an interceptor once or twice a year to get them because Heartguard won't kill them.


----------



## longshadowfarms

Bearfootfarm said:


> All that matters is the active ingredient and the strength.
> How they market it makes no difference
> 
> I've use Ivomec "Cattle" wormer and Safeguard "Goat " wormer on my dogs for the last 8 years


I used to use ivermectin for heartworm control so I have done that before. The ingredient AND dosage are the same as listed for dogs so I think I"m going to go ahead and get it. His stool samples have all been clear so I don't think I need to cover any other worms.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

> Ivermectin kills whipworms? I think you may have made a typo on that? I thought you had to drop an interceptor once or twice a year to get them because *Heartguard won't kill them*.


Heartguard only has about 250 *MICRO*grams of Ivomec.

The dose required to kill anything *other than *Heartworms is 1/10th ML per 10 lbs body weight when using 1% liquid Ivomec


----------



## mekasmom

Bearfootfarm said:


> Heartguard only has about 250 *MICRO*grams of Ivomec.
> 
> The dose required to kill anything *other than *Heartworms is 1/10th ML per 10 lbs body weight when using 1% liquid Ivomec


It still doesn't kill whip worms. Look it up to check, but I'm sure it doesn't. And the HG does have enough with the added PP to kill other worms like hooks and round worms.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

> It still doesn't kill whip worms. Look it up to check, but *I'm sure it doesn't*


I'm sure it *does*

http://www.marvistavet.com/html/body_whipworms.html



> Heartgard products do not carry a high enough dose of ivermectin to kill *whipworms*, though *at other doses ivermectin could be used *(with appropriate cautions -see link).





> And the HG does have enough with the added PP to kill other worms like hooks and round worms.


Heartgard *PLUS* has Pyrantel Permoate added for other worms, but Ivomec at the proper doses will do that also


----------



## GoldenMom

longshadowfarms said:


> Is there any reason you couldn't use the praziquantel labeled for fish for dogs too? Amazon has 34 mg 50 tablets for $36.99 which is less than what I pay for 5 at my vet. Lab keeps on getting tapes - no idea what all sorts of little critters he is eating (probably voles) but he sure keeps on doing it!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Fish-Tapes-Po...?s=home-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1297836670&sr=1-42


Well, people use other fish meds, so I don't see why not. Heartworm probably isn't a concern in AK, right? Otherwise you might want to look into using Iverheart Max for your heartwormer.


----------



## longshadowfarms

No heartworm here! Guess I'll give the fish meds a try then. Thanks!


----------



## Bearfootfarm

> Safegard is a liquid and is given at the rate of *10 ML for each 10 pounds *of the dogs wt


That sounds *HIGH* to me

I've always used *1 ML per 5 lbs *of Safeguard 10% liquid solution



> The recommended dosage of this exact product and strength is *1 ml *(which contains 100 mg active ingredient) *per 5 lbs *of Beagle bodyweight


http://www.beaglesunlimited.com/health/canine-intestinal-worms-and-inexpensive-treatment


----------

